# Litter of kittens (Mother will not nurse)



## Madisonpomales (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello 
One of my rats named pebbles unexpectedly gave birth to 9 pups last night. She is a young mother and refuses to care for them, so I have been nursing them. I am looking for someone who is interested in giving pebbles or some of her babies a new home because I am not able to keep all of them


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Can you give like a zip code or city??


----------



## Madisonpomales (Jan 3, 2021)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> Can you give like a zip code or city??


Hammond Indiana 
I am by Chicago


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

That is too far for me at the moment. Hope you find someone.


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

These people may be able to help you find homes, and possibly help care for some of the babies. 








Fur Angels Animal Sanctuary


Help Us Help Them




furangelsas.com







https://m.facebook.com/TheChicagoRatCrew/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0


----------



## Madisonpomales (Jan 3, 2021)

Clarkbar said:


> These people may be able to help you find homes, and possibly help care for some of the babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## GeorgeFargos (Jan 3, 2021)

What cute little rats!


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

My Stella has 12 surprise babies in October, so I understand the panic of what will I do with all these babies!
I found some homes by posting on my town's Facebook group. Many people who saw it knew people who wanted rats, and passed it on to them. I just had to filter out the snake owners.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

This happened to a friend of mine and she reached out to the breeder and asked her to put them on an adoption page on her Facebook/website and people adopted that way along with people submitting adoption applications on Facebook.


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

Madison, how are the babies doing? Have they grown fuzzy yet?


----------

